# What is everyone's favorite pto driven splitter?



## Old Cane (Dec 2, 2009)

I see a few postings but most seem to prefer the hydraulic or self powered models. What is a decent, easily obtainable pto driven splitter?


----------



## wampum (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Cane said:


> I see a few postings but most seem to prefer the hydraulic or self powered models. What is a decent, easily obtainable pto driven splitter?



Timber wolf makes a good one. Last I heard it was around 1800.00 and up depending on the extras.


----------



## Old Cane (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy Crap! I guess the hydraulic is popular for a reason then. I figured they would be the cheapest out there.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's my PTO splitter. It was free from a guy too scared to use it. 

The economies of scale are in favor of the stand alone hydro splitters. You can always buy one of them and then swap the little gas motor for a PTO connection.


----------



## peterc38 (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Cane said:


> Holy Crap! I guess the hydraulic is popular for a reason then. I figured they would be the cheapest out there.




There also popular for keeping the hours down on ones tractor


----------



## Ductape (Dec 2, 2009)

If you want a tractor mounted splitter, it would be cheaper to buy a three point splitter that runs off of your tractor's hydraulic system. This would spare you the cost of the pump and tank. Of course....... you need the hydraulic outlets to connect to.

As stated..... putting the hours on a throw-away small engine instead of an expensive tractor engine makes sense to me. Plus...... one thing you lose with most tractor splitters is the two stage hydraulic pump. If there were ever two things that go together, its splitters and two stage pumps. Well..... bewbies and beer maybe go together better, but other than that.........


----------



## topofthehil (Dec 2, 2009)

highbeam, I'm in agreement with the guy you got the splitter from. I would be too scared to use the screw type splitter as well. by the way, nice tractor. I have a L4400, HST. I put two sets of hydraulics on it at a cost of $1,200. so, if your tractor does not have AUX hydraulics, you may want to reconsider adding remote hyd just to run a splitter. 
I am in the process of building a pto driven splitter that has a 22 gpm pump and a 5 x 36 cylinder. it will also have a log lift.
the aux hyds that I added is too slow to run the cylinder. I use the hyd for other attachments not the splitter.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 2, 2009)

topofthehil said:


> highbeam, I'm in agreement with the guy you got the splitter from. I would be too scared to use the screw type splitter as well. by the way, nice tractor. I have a L4400, HST. I put two sets of hydraulics on it at a cost of $1,200. so, if your tractor does not have AUX hydraulics, you may want to reconsider adding remote hyd just to run a splitter.
> I am in the process of building a pto driven splitter that has a 22 gpm pump and a 5 x 36 cylinder. it will also have a log lift.
> the aux hyds that I added is too slow to run the cylinder. I use the hyd for other attachments not the splitter.



The cost of the hydraulic ports is a loser for the splitter. May as well buy a hydr splitter for 1000$. The reason I want the aux hydro ports on the tractor is for a grapple! 

If a guy were to buy a 3ph splitter that uses the tractors hydro system, these are about half the price of the stand alones, then you could add a pump, tank, and PTO connection to get a PTO splitter. Tough to say if it would be cheaper than a stand alone. 

I much prefer the sound of a quietly gurgling diesel tractor engine 10 feet away then a noisy air cooled gas engine right beside my leg. It's good to run your tractor during the winter if you aren't in snow country. In the winter, they can sometimes set for long periods and accumlate condensation and such. We buy tractors to run and they just sip fuel.


----------



## peterc38 (Dec 2, 2009)

If you are like me, another advantage of the stand alones is you can use the tractor for other stuff if you need to, like moving piles of rounds and logs around, etc if you need to


----------



## Old Cane (Dec 2, 2009)

I have no interest in a standalone. I think this post has taken a turn. I have a tractor that I use for lots of stuff and this would be one more. I'f I take it out in the woods I don't have to worry about where another set of tires are going over or around stumps. I won't have one more small engine to deal with or another set of tires....and I mean, I'd be towing it with tractor anyway! I'd much rather have a 3-point unit to move. I have plenty of places for hydraulics on the tractor (in fact, on 2 tractors). And as has been said, it's a tractor! It's made to run for hours and hours.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Cane said:


> I have no interest in a standalone. I think this post has taken a turn. I have a tractor that I use for lots of stuff and this would be one more. I'f I take it out in the woods I don't have to worry about where another set of tires are going over or around stumps. I won't have one more small engine to deal with or another set of tires....and I mean, I'd be towing it with tractor anyway! I'd much rather have a 3-point unit to move. I have plenty of places for hydraulics on the tractor (in fact, on 2 tractors). And as has been said, it's a tractor! It's made to run for hours and hours.



Old Cane,

I think you are looking for a splitter with a PTO driven Hydraulic pump, rather than just tapping into the tractors Hydro, right?

Any of the heavy 3 point splitters will work, just replace the QD lines with lines to a PTO sleeve adapted Hydro pump.

I don't like the idea of working the tractors Hydro system on a splitter myself.
Bust something in that regard and it's a HUGE expense involving splitting the tractor and removing the cab in my case.

Just about any Hydro pump can be adapted to a PTO sleeve, and then if you have a split range PTO you can match rpms needed without screaming the guts out of a 50+hp tractor.

Hell... I idle mine in the 1000 RPM range, to power the rotovator shaft at 540RPM. Same thing applies to hydro pumps.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 2, 2009)

Ductape said:


> If you want a tractor mounted splitter, it would be cheaper to buy a three point splitter that runs off of your tractor's hydraulic system. This would spare you the cost of the pump and tank. Of course....... you need the hydraulic outlets to connect to.
> 
> As stated..... putting the hours on a throw-away small engine instead of an expensive tractor engine makes sense to me. Plus...... one thing you lose with most tractor splitters is the two stage hydraulic pump. If there were ever two things that go together, its splitters and two stage pumps. Well..... bewbies and beer maybe go together better, but other than that.........


You don't need a 2stage pump when you have plenty of HP. 2stage pumps are for only one reason....small motor to do a big job when the going gets tough. As for putting time on the tractor engine if its a diesel they will outlast a small gas engine 5xs over. I put split with mine and only put about 250hrs a year extra. Not much considering the Deere diesel should last about 7000hrs. And since running a Prince pump is barely noticed it uses practically no more than fuel then a 5.5 Briggs. If you already have the tractor its the way to go IMO.


----------



## wampum (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Cane I used a 3 point splitter before I bought my stand alone,still have it,If you were closer I would give you a good price on it. It ran off the tractors hydraulics. I considered a PTO drive when I bought my new splitter, Timberwolf had the best one I saw. There are probably cheaper ones out there. The biggest thing about a 3 point hydraulic,is your own tractors hydraulics. I could be wrong and if I am some one correct me,but I think 8 to 10 gallons of flow are the least you want,more is better. My splitter was not real slow,but not near as fast as my new splitter. It did he job,but with my stand alone I use the bucket of the tractors Loader as a table to pick up the large rounds,,to put on the splitter. Then after they are split they go right back on the loader and I put them where I stack them. Also I use the forks on the 3 point to bring out several large logs and cut them right at the splitter,off the back of the forks.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 2, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> As for putting time on the tractor engine if its a diesel they will outlast a small gas engine 5xs over. I put split with mine and only put about 250hrs a year extra. Not much considering the Deere diesel should last about 7000hrs. And since running a Prince pump is barely noticed it uses practically no more than fuel then a 5.5 Briggs. If you already have the tractor its the way to go IMO.




Exactly my point........... a brand new Honda replacement engine is 219.99 X 5 = $1,100. Or.... we can go times ten = $2,200. How much to re-man a tractor engine? How much down time? To each their own, i reckon.


----------



## Old Cane (Dec 2, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Old Cane,
> 
> I think you are looking for a splitter with a PTO driven Hydraulic pump, rather than just tapping into the tractors Hydro, right?
> 
> ...




Well I wasn't but I guess if I look any more I am now. I was hoping somebody had something like the hycrack or hydrocut or whatever those pto splitters are called in the UK. My understanding is they don't sell any over here. Looks like it'd be cheap and easy to use.

I _could_ use my tractor to run the hydraulic splitter but I think I'm going to just get one of those foot powered jobs I wanted to begin with. My wife jumped all over me and said just get a powered one from TSC. Hmmm, I have a twenty thousand dollar tractor, why can't I just use it? Sorry I opened this can-o-worms. I have an axe, probably all I really need.


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 2, 2009)

Ductape said:


> Exactly my point........... a brand new Honda replacement engine is 219.99 X 5 = $1,100. Or.... we can go times ten = $2,200. How much to re-man a tractor engine? How much down time? To each their own, i reckon.



There is much more to the story than what has been discussed here so far. A 3pt unit can be much faster than a stand alone mine is 6secs full cycle time which is there regarless of how tough a piece is to split. I have compared side beside a stand alone vs 3pt with exact same beam assembly and the 3pt is 4xs faster in productivity. I can pull a trailer or wagon behind to the woods with the reciever built into the frame. I can put the beam at whatever work height is comportable to me.


----------



## johnzski (Dec 2, 2009)

C'mon Wkpoor show us a picture of your splitter again . I think that's my favorite pto driven splitter


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 3, 2009)

Here ya go! One thing I forgot to mention is the build price on a 3pt may not be any cheaper as that Prince pump cost almost double that of an engine on a stand alone unit. I did it for the speed and comfort. Besides I usually need the extra ballast on the tractor anyhow.


----------



## Old Cane (Dec 3, 2009)

How about we let this thread die? It's not at all what I was asking about. Apparently the only pto driven splitters just use the pto to run the hydraulics. That really has no interest for me. So, thanks all.


----------



## topofthehil (Dec 3, 2009)

wkpoor, did you build your splitter?
if so, nice job. I like the hitch on the back.
why the quick connects on the pump?
so you use the pump for other attachments?
any problems with them leaking?


----------



## giXXer (Dec 3, 2009)

Old Cane said:


> How about we let this thread die? It's not at all what I was asking about. Apparently the only pto driven splitters just use the pto to run the hydraulics. That really has no interest for me. So, thanks all.



On the first page someone did address your question. They included a pic of a "screw type" splitter otherwise branded as a hycrack or in the US called a Unicorn. I believe this is what you are looking for. They are driven off of your PTO and split pretty well. I found mine cheap on Craigslist missing the anti-spin bar so the guy was scared to death of it. I doubt you will find one new in the U.S. as I believe they are either banned or no one wants the huge liability of making one. They are very simple, but also very unforgiving. There aren't any safety provisions or "dead man's" kill switch. If it grabs your sleeve or glove you're going to the hospital...if you're lucky. You'll notice I labeled mine "meat grinder" in my sig because it certainly has the potential. I only use mine when I take the tractor to the woods to get very large pieces that I can't man-handle. I cut everything into rounds and back the tractor up to the wood and split it into manageable sizes. After using it a few times it definitely has an application in my wood splitting needs, but my preference is using the Swisher hydraulic splitter. It's much safer, almost as fast, and it keeps my tractor free to move the wood.

My plan is to sell both of my hydraulic splitters and get a Super Splitter. I have never used one, but that, to me, looks like the way to go.


----------



## wampum (Dec 3, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Here ya go! One thing I forgot to mention is the build price on a 3pt may not be any cheaper as that Prince pump cost almost double that of an engine on a stand alone unit. I did it for the speed and comfort. Besides I usually need the extra ballast on the tractor anyhow.



That is a really nice well built splitter.


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 3, 2009)

> How about we let this thread die? It's not at all what I was asking about. Apparently the only pto driven splitters just use the pto to run the hydraulics. That really has no interest for me. So, thanks all.


Sorry Old Cane, I have a bad habit of not reading carefully the whole thread before posting.



> wkpoor, did you build your splitter?
> if so, nice job. I like the hitch on the back.
> why the quick connects on the pump?
> so you use the pump for other attachments?
> any problems with them leaking?


I will answer this question before I quit this thread. The only reason for the QD's are to make it easier to hitch up the splitter. The pump is quite heavy and it would be a 2 person job if you had to reach around from the side after attaching the lift arms. No they haven't leaked at all but did add considerably to the project cost wise.


----------



## Old Cane (Dec 6, 2009)

giXXer said:


> On the first page someone did address your question. They included a pic of a "screw type" splitter otherwise branded as a hycrack or in the US called a Unicorn. I believe this is what you are looking for. They are driven off of your PTO and split pretty well. I found mine cheap on Craigslist missing the anti-spin bar so the guy was scared to death of it. I doubt you will find one new in the U.S. as I believe they are either banned or no one wants the huge liability of making one. They are very simple, but also very unforgiving. There aren't any safety provisions or "dead man's" kill switch. If it grabs your sleeve or glove you're going to the hospital...if you're lucky. You'll notice I labeled mine "meat grinder" in my sig because it certainly has the potential. I only use mine when I take the tractor to the woods to get very large pieces that I can't man-handle. I cut everything into rounds and back the tractor up to the wood and split it into manageable sizes. After using it a few times it definitely has an application in my wood splitting needs, but my preference is using the Swisher hydraulic splitter. It's much safer, almost as fast, and it keeps my tractor free to move the wood.
> 
> My plan is to sell both of my hydraulic splitters and get a Super Splitter. I have never used one, but that, to me, looks like the way to go.



Well, since people are keeping this thread going, I will too. You said someone answered my question. Well, not exactly. Maybe you got more out this then I did:

*"Here's my PTO splitter. It was free from a guy too scared to use it."*

Maybe my reading comprehension has dwindled over the years but I really must have missed the part where he told me what brand it is, the guy that he got it from and the fact that the guy has another one for sale. Maybe you can highlight that part for me. No, that's not a hycrack. It looks like a screw on a pto and nothing else. The hycrack indeed does has a safety stop unless this all lies:

Robust welded steel construction with high visibility enamelled finish
Hardened steel mandrel screw
Replaceable screw tip
Replaceable alloy wedge
Comes complete with PTO shaft, joint guards and chains
* Operator guard rail and emergency stop device* 
Torque overload protection by shear pin
Heavy duty bearing housing
Grease points for bearings and PTO shaft
Comprehensive operating instructions


The only Unicorn splitter I've seen runs off of an axle on your truck or something weird. And if I knew how or wanted to make one, why would I be asking here?

Sorry I seem a litte pissy but I wasn't really expecting to see this thread again.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 6, 2009)

*Frankly...... most threads go off-track sooner or later.*

Not worth getting upset about. Really, those are some of the best threads. If you aren't looking for a PTO splitter thats hydraulic, nor a PTO screw type splitter......... what kind of PTO splitter were you looking for?


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 6, 2009)

Ductape said:


> Not worth getting upset about. Really, those are some of the best threads. If you aren't looking for a PTO splitter thats hydraulic, nor a PTO screw type splitter......... what kind of PTO splitter were you looking for?



Well there are splitters that are powered by a PTO power shaft but thats just a different way to spin a hydraulic pump.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think there are that many companies that make pto splitters. Seems to me that most are home built including the 2 that I have. Just a bunch of pieces and some welding and there you have it.


----------



## slinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Most PTO powered splitters nowadays are hydraulic. The Barkbuster and a few other mechanicals are inherently dangerous as stopping mechanical inertia takes longer with those designs. 

Even PTO powered firewood processors require hydraulics to operate the cutting/splitting.

There are a few videos on here somewhere where people have converted hay balers to split firewood mechanically. SCARY.


----------



## giXXer (Dec 9, 2009)

Old Cane, you said "Apparently the only pto driven splitters just use the pto to run the hydraulics." I was simply addressing that and mentioning that someone included a picture of a screw type pto driven splitter in case you missed it. I didn't want to imply they answered your question, simply addressed it with a pic. I apologize for any inconvenience this caused you. I am also not very familiar with different brand names and all of the different features associated with them. I am familiar with a Unicorn because I own one and it is very similar to a hycrack less all of the safety features.

I think everyone's motives are simply to try to give you some help in your quest for information on a pto driven splitter, whether it is a hydraulic or a screw type unit.

If I was looking for a splitter and received information steering me toward a hydraulic unit it would be greatly appreciated because that is the appropriate solution for most splitting needs. There is a reason you don't find screw type splitters every day!


----------



## sesmith (Dec 9, 2009)

In an effort not to let this thread die  I'm attaching a picture of my pto splitter. Is it unsafe? Probably, but so is dropping trees in the woods for firewood. I wanted a pto splitter, but the old tractor in the picture doesn't have the hydraulic flow to run one. Pto driven splitters with their own pumps are fairly expensive. A screw type splitter was a good fit for me. I'm VERY careful around it, though, and it's a splitting animal. No cycle time, so it's fast...faster than any hydraulic splitter I've ever used and much faster than hand splitting, which is how I did it for many years. You can't find them new anymore (maybe that's for the best?). I found mine on ebay.

For me, it's been a "decent,easily obtainable pto driven splitter".


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 9, 2009)

Gixxer guess us Michiganders think a bit alike. I have a screw type PTO driven splitter for my tractor and a swisher hydraulic unit. The PTO splitter gets used the same way...real big rounds that I can't manhandle. 
Guess I'm in agreement w/ Ssmith...running a saw, dropping trees etc is also very dangerous. Take your time and use common sense and I don't think they are that dangerous. I do like to have a partner running the PTO when I'm utilizing it.


----------



## craddock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have two tractors with wet lines on them. One is a john deere and the other is a rural king tractor ( jap). Anyways the question I have is that when I run the splitter on the John Deere the line shake very bad but when I run it on the Rural king they are fine. Anyone know why this is? It works fine on both but I don't like the way the lines are shaking.


----------



## flxblx (Dec 11, 2009)

craddock said:


> I have two tractors with wet lines on them. One is a john deere and the other is a rural king tractor ( jap). Anyways the question I have is that when I run the splitter on the John Deere the line shake very bad but when I run it on the Rural king they are fine. Anyone know why this is? It works fine on both but I don't like the way the lines are shaking.



Don't know if this is the problem or not.!!!!

Most JD's are made with Closed Center hydraulics.

Probably the Rural King is Open Center; probably with less flow rate.

Most hydraulic add on valves are set to run one way or the other. Some have a plug to change from one system or other.


----------



## craddock (Dec 11, 2009)

I still don't understand. I heard something about possibly removing a plug in the splitter but nobody could tell me where or what to do. So I am still lost.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 11, 2009)

Check out Bobcat woodsplitter on Youtube, it will ruin you for life, everytime you fire up your splitter or saw.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Dec 13, 2009)

*if i could affordm it this would be my choice*

5 second stroke splits on both strokes you can make 3 men sweat with this one

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/1500297345.html


----------



## abohac (Dec 13, 2009)

*PTO Haybine pump*



Old Cane said:


> I see a few postings but most seem to prefer the hydraulic or self powered models. What is a decent, easily obtainable pto driven splitter?



I built mine from a pto driven haybine pump. Had to get a tank but the thing will split anything. It's a little too fast (not a 2 stage pump) but whatever you put in there is going to to split (or rip). Built the whole thing for about $800.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Dec 13, 2009)

*Does anyone have any ideas for putting a splitter on a 1947 John deere M????*

I have been thinking of tearing the hydraulics down and upgrading the weak points and raising the pressure from a wimpy 800psi to more like 2800-3200 if that turns out to be doable. I will also be installing hydraulic couplers on the rear. It runs like a deere.


----------



## blackdiesel (Dec 13, 2009)

i think hes looking for a 3pt mounted splitter ran off of a tractor pto via a pto shaft?? thats the only other kind i can think of  (however thats very much like the pic posted in this thread, only with out a pto shaft..... not sure why that wouldnt work for the OP)

havent ever seen one on a splitter, but that is the way i have my processor hooked up... only it isnt hooked to the 3 point


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 13, 2009)

Isaac, I'm not sure where/how the pump on your JD is mounted, but I'd imagine it's external somewhere, and not inside the trans like most newer tractors. You should be able to adapt a newer pump somewhere, might even find one to fit the original location.

I've toyed with the idea of running a PTO type pump off the belt pulley shaft on my M Farmall, since it runs 750 rpms wide open, and I could run the same speed splitting at lower engine rpms, or run the splitter faster at WOT.


----------



## SafetyMan (Mar 1, 2017)

wkpoor said:


> Here ya go! One thing I forgot to mention is the build price on a 3pt may not be any cheaper as that Prince pump cost almost double that of an engine on a stand alone unit. I did it for the speed and comfort. Besides I usually need the extra ballast on the tractor anyhow.


Wkpoor - I am responding to a very old post but if you see my question, here, appreciate a response. Where did you get your oil reservoir and what size is it? Also, what size PTO pump and brand? Thanks so much.


----------



## GVS (Mar 1, 2017)

peterc38 said:


> There also popular for keeping the hours down on ones tractor



And burning less fuel while doing it!


----------

